# Your Tool Box



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey all, Thought this would be cool to see what other type of stuff people are using. I have a 'few' tool boxes but I'll show you my pneumatic one since I got a new box and organized it! I've been picking up parts randomly here and there. I'm going to organize my other boxes and then i'll snap some pics.



















Let's see yours!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't think theres enough room for pics of my tool boxes,containers etc. ..thats cuz it's usually where ever i put it..


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ill post some picks of my pneumatics tool box as soon as I organize it


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The Garage is my tool box


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought you said yesterday you were claning the garage! It's looking alot like mine!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

omg...thats a well orginzned tool box/garage slightymad


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Holy crap, That is actually worse than my basement COOOL!! I dont look so bad now, thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

That's a mighty big collection


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

slightlymad ..I thought you said you were cleaning that lst yr already LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Guess I should take some updated pics. New pics in a day or two. But those pics always make everyone feel so good about their work space.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Alright here is the cleaned up version. All my materials are on dollys that get rolled out when working inside.



















My evil half suggested I remove all the materials that have been stock piled from the shed. Something about finding the lawn mower.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey there is a floor in there ..god job


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks alot like my garage also, but I think there is a car in mine


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey slightlymad....I see some valuable wall space in there for cabinets or shelving


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool i'm not the only one! LOL


----------

